# time & date is not correct on a W10 computer



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

A computer that is running Windows 10 Version 1511 reverts to a previous date and time:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3160312?sd=rss&spid=18165

You might notice time & date is not correct on a W10 computer. This is due to:


> This issue occurs because of a problem in the new Secure Time Seeding feature that is part of Windows Time service in Windows 10 Version 1511. This feature uses metadata from outgoing SSL connections from the computer to determine the approximate current time and date values, and it stores this data in the registry. When the computer restarts, the old registry data is not cleared or updated if, for any reason, no outgoing SSL traffic is present since the startup. This can cause the issue that's described in the "Symptoms" section.


This is more likely to happen to an enterprise or corporate network, but can very easily happen to a home user as well under similar circumstances


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I would surmise if this happens in a domain environment with, say, a DC flagged as an authoritative time source, it should rectify itself when the client polls the server for the correct date & time?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

read the Microsoft KB linked in post 1, nothing to do with a DC or authoritative time source


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I read it, but you also wrote this...


> This is more likely to happen to an enterprise or corporate network...


These generally tend to work in domain environments.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I said it was more likely to happen in an enterprise or corporate network, because they frequently do not allow access to the wider internet and restrict to the internal network.

Putting it into plain simple English and not Microsoft tech speak, it happens when a computer was on the "normal" internet, it then is connected to a closed or internal only network without a direct connection to the net. If while connected to the internal network without a direct connection to the wide open internet, the time will be set to the time you entered the closed network. If you are on that closed network for days, then the date time can be days out of sync and nothing you do will correct that ( apart for the workarounds in the KB article)

I have also seen posts suggesting this can also happen ( especially if on a laptop or other mobile device) when there is no internet connection detected, for example if on holiday and out of range of a connection.


----------

